# Benadicta Viv Build Journal



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

So I realized I have never taken the time to shoot pictures of the entire process while building a Viv and figured why not start now...

This 24"x18"x24" Exo will house my trio of Benadicta once its fully planted, seeded, and the little guys have grown up a bit. 

First step was to coat the glass with a thin layer of Brown GE2 Silicone (I use old business cards to spread it as thin as possible). 










Next was to create the false bottom.. I made the structure out of eggcrate and left a little space (about and inch) between the false bottom and the front of the tank (this will be filled with pea pebbles and hide the false bottom). I bring the eggcrate as snug as possible to the sides and back of the tank (I will fill in the small gap with Great Stuff once it is screened and in place).










Once I had the false bottom fitted and zip tied together I used black screen and wrapped the whole structure, using more zip ties to hold it together. 











I added a second tier of egg crate to bring the root structure to the top of the tank (the next couple pictures will explain). I also used a small ammount of Great stuff to secure the false bottom in place and make sure nothing could get below. 










I wanted to create a Tree Butress effect and decided to use some larger pieces of plumbing for the basic structure.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Next was to get the two pieces in place to start the basic structure of the background. 










I was pretty good about taking pictures throughout, but here is where I screwed up..:/
I cut several pieces of smaller pvc and made the framework for the opposing/ smaller butress that will not stick out quite as far as the first. here is the pic after the first round of GS on that side. 










Once the Great Stuff had hardened a bit I broke up some cork bark and placed it in the space against the back of the viv (this will be where I mount most of the broms).


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is where the fun begins.. I went to the dollar store and got a back of really cheap/ flexible steak knives and began carving away. I think I went through about 6 cans of great stuff and honestly craved 4-5 cans worth back out when finished. This process took a few days, as I would add more Great stuff, carve/ shape, then add more GS.. this is also where I begin to create planting spots and carve the holes for film cans.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Once I was pretty happy with the carving I covered the entire structure in a thin layer of Silicone. I have found that if you leave an area of GS uncarved the silicone will not hold over time and it will peel, so I carved EVERYTHING. I am a bit anal and I hate to see an area I have missed once the tank is set up, so I find that the first coat of silicone assures I wont see a spot of unsighlty gs in the future.. 




















After the entire thing had been covered in silicone I went back and added more smaller pieces of cork bark and great stuffed into place. 










Gotta go to work.. but ill add more soon!

Chris


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking absolutely beast! I hope mine turns out as good as this.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Looks very good so far ....


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Take a vacation from work, we really want to see this roots finished


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok back from work! 

Here is the diamond drill I used for the 1/2" bulkhead in the bottom corner of the tank. I used a ring of hot glue to hold water and took my time (which seems to be taking longer each hole so I think my bit is getting a little dull). I am going to be ordering a mistking in the next couple days so I am drilling the glass up top as well (hopefully with this bit)




















Once the tank was drilled I moved on to the coco fiber stage. I applied a second layer of silicone in small sections and pressed in coco fiber while it was fresh. Once the whole thing had dried for a few hours I tipped the tank upside down over a sheet of plastic to remove all the extras. After a quick vaccume job with the suction extention, i went back and touched up the few areas I had missed.










After the tank had cured a few days I added the substrate (peat, coco fiber, sphag, orchid bark, lump charcoal), a ton of leaf litter,and the pea pebbles for the front pond area. I also began seeding the Viv with tropical springs, white woodlice, grey woodlice, and giant grey springs.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

This morning I was walking by the temp tank and spotted the smallest of the three out in the open, he didnt seem to mind me.. 










I have restrained from cutting several pups for quite some time because I had been saving them for this tank. I finally got to add them today and I am super excited! Here is the viv as of tonight with just broms. I will update the species list once I add the rest of the plants over the next few weeks. I also added a two packs of moss mix powder so after a few months the tank should be one green mess!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## MikeSTL (Feb 12, 2011)

This build is coming out great! Good job!


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Excellent hardscaping work - going to be a killer when it all grows in!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## joshct (Mar 31, 2011)

looks great, nice broms


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

tank looks even better than the last time I saw it! You're going to have no problem breeding these guys when the time comes.

I really think those benedicta are going to display some nice variation when they fully pattern up (as much variation as benedicta are known to display that is).


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

What type of moss mix powder did you get, and where did you get it? I have a few types of moss already, but more variation makes for a nicer end result. Plus as a powder, I think I'll be able to get it shipped no problem.


Oh yeah...Looks friggen wicked. Can wait to see it covered in green.


----------



## sstock (Mar 12, 2009)

Great viv. An appropriate home for such beautiful frogs.


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the tree look I am going to try one of those out sometime in the future looks very froggy.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Time for an update, Chris. I know you've got something to update us on


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

I Looooooooooooooooooooove ittttttttttttt. Very nice very nice.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! Im pleased with the plants and cant wait for my new lights to come. I have two 24" led fixtures on their way!



GRIMM said:


> What type of moss mix powder did you get, and where did you get it? I have a few types of moss already, but more variation makes for a nicer end result. Plus as a powder, I think I'll be able to get it shipped no problem.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...Looks friggen wicked. Can wait to see it covered in green.



I used two packs of Kyoto Moss and the leftovers of a bag of moss mix from Dart Frog Depot. The Kyoto takes forever to start up but has some really cool growth in my other vivs once it gets goin. 

Jake, ask and you shall recieve..  

The Viv is now fully planted, ignore the polka dots everywhere as they are just push pins used to hold the plants in place til the establish. Plant list coming soon (Ed and Gabe I am going to need your help in this category)


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

What a great looking build! Fantastic job!


----------



## ktwilliams_28 (Aug 1, 2007)

That looks amazing. How did you apply silicon in some of the harder to reach areas? are the free standing roots just GS that you carved out behind? You are welcome to post as much info on this build as you want. It may be the best build I have ever seen.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nicely done! Looks great


----------



## Joseph26 (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome Tank!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

ktwilliams_28 said:


> That looks amazing. How did you apply silicon in some of the harder to reach areas? are the free standing roots just GS that you carved out behind? You are welcome to post as much info on this build as you want. It may be the best build I have ever seen.


Getting to the "hard to reach places" was what took the most time on this one. I just did small sections at a time and before I started using silicone I filled in the unreachable spots with gs. The free standing roots are smaller pieces of pvc (I forgot to snap a picture of that step but I am doing the same thing on my new project so I can post some pictures from that one). The free standing root on the right is all GS and i just applied several layers and carved like crazy once it was cured. I appreciate your commpliments, I am still learning and have this site and its members to thank for all I have learned! 

Chris


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Really inspiring!!


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm really digging those broms we ordered in that...venesa noticed her favorite one right off the bat when i showed her it planted bro lol..Tank looks great hopefully ill see it soon. Hopefully that next project is the one we discussed lol.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

bgmike64 said:


> Really inspiring!!


Thank You!



ilovejaden said:


> I'm really digging those broms we ordered in that...venesa noticed her favorite one right off the bat when i showed her it planted bro lol..Tank looks great hopefully ill see it soon. Hopefully that next project is the one we discussed lol.


Hey Tyson, ya I think I used 3 broms from that order, most of the broms in this one are pups from the 150 gal. I still have about 10 of your broms that are not in vivs yet.. Gotta get to work on finding spots for them in other vivs. Give me a shout when you are in the area again and we can meet up to discuss plans. 

Chris


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah, I thought i seen some from that 150, And I should be down there friday or sat to get some pums so Ill stop by if your home. I want to check out the finished product also, and for sure we need to talk. Tank looks sick tho bro!


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

A little late but wow this is sweet


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

just came across this thread. any updated pics on the tank all grown in?




joey


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

nobody ever updates with grow in pics :-(


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> nobody ever updates with grow in pics :-(


He no longer has this tank.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Grrrit said:


> A little late but wow this is sweet


Thank you!



tnwalkers said:


> just came across this thread. any updated pics on the tank all grown in?
> 
> joey


I sent it off to a friend in a neighboring city about a year ago, Ill see what I can do about getting some pics from him!



pdfCrazy said:


> nobody ever updates with grow in pics :-(


Sorry, I have switched over to using cork and manzanita and kind of got away from using GS..


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Did you get rid of the bennedicta too?

Amazing tank by the way!


----------

